# Hello, I'd Like To Know The Model And Catalogue Number Of My Lathe.



## lordgeco (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks.
	

		
			
		

		
	



I'd like to know what I have. I do know it's a SouthBend Workshop Precision 9" the number on the ways is 62057 . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lordgeco (Oct 21, 2015)

Also it has a 4 1/2' bed , top oiler gits for the spindle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddy3223 (Oct 21, 2015)

lordgeco said:


> Also it has a 4 1/2' bed , top oiler gits for the spindle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a Model C 9 inch lathe that was built sometime  around 1935.  That is a fairly rare machine because of the 4 1/2 foot bed.  If the ways are in good shape it will make you a great lathe.  This type of lathe was made in either a A,B,C model and you can get information on this lathe from Grizzly Tool Co. With the serial number.  I have a 9 Southbend that I have converted to a A model and installed  a reverser from a 10 Southbend.  If you get a copy of "How To Run a Lathe"  by Southbend it will be of great help. Good luck.


----------



## lordgeco (Oct 21, 2015)

Alright! Thank you so much. buddy3223.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 24, 2015)

lordgeco,

By chance the bench your lathe is mounted on an original South Bend Lathe bench?  How about a picture or two of the bench?

Ken


----------



## lordgeco (Oct 24, 2015)

4gsr said:


> lordgeco,
> 
> By chance the bench your lathe is mounted on an original South Bend Lathe bench?  How about a picture or two of the bench?
> 
> Ken


4gsr,
  I really don't know, it's a hand made wooden bench built with nails. I imagine it was made by an early owner ,maybe even the original owner.
  Did SouthBend lathes ever come with wooden benches?


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 25, 2015)

lordgeco said:


> .........  Did SouthBend lathes ever come with wooden benches?



Yes, they did.  I want to say back in the 1930's all the way up into the 1940's.  I would have to dig up my SBL stuff to positively say when, but somewhere in that time.  There may be some catalog stuff posted at the front of this section that would show what they offered.


----------



## lordgeco (Oct 25, 2015)

4gsr said:


> Yes, they did.  I want to say back in the 1930's all the way up into the 1940's.  I would have to dig up my SBL stuff to positively say when, but somewhere in that time.  There may be some catalog stuff posted at the front of this section that would show what they offered.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 here's mine.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 26, 2015)

sweet lathe


----------



## lordgeco (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks Ulma Doctor.


----------



## Picker62 (Nov 26, 2015)

I read that south bend would ship a new lathe with blueprints to build a bench for mounting the lathe on. I have searched for the blueprint or a copy but haven't had any luck yet. Hoping to see one someday.


----------

